# Entwurfs Vorschlag



## jj060286 (4. Aug 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

wir haben in der Hochschule ein Projekt vor und stehen so ein wenig auf dem Schlauch wie man es am besten realisiert. Vielleciht könnt ihr uns mit euren Fachwissen und den vielen Frameworks die Ihr kennt ein wenig helfen und uns unter die Arme griefen.

kurz die Anforderungen: 
Das Programm soll auf einer Weboberfläche laufen,eventuell sollen aber auch Teile Prozesse in Java Programmen laufen, die Authentifizierung soll mittels Windwos Active Directory Service funktionieren, soweit ist auch schon alles gemacht, allerdigns tritt dabei die erste Frage auf. Würdet Ihr hier JSF verwenden? Trinidat oder ähnliches?
als nächstes teilt sich das Programm in unterschiedliche "Prozesse" einmal einen Bestellprozess, einen Prozess der Lagerhaltung sowie einen Prozess der Produktion.
Würdet Ihr hier ESB oder OSGI verwenden oder eventuell beide???
Die Daten werden aus einem Webservice der von einem MS SQL Server bereitgestellt wird geliefert?
Es soll automatisch an unterschiedlichen Positionen gedruckt werden also am Produktionsrechner sollen die Produktionsberichte, die per PDF erzeugt werden (würdet ihr hier iText benutzen?) sofort wenn alles auf Lager ist gedruckt werden...
könnte man das mit JMS also Apache ActiveMQ realisieren???

Was haltet Ihr von Spring??
Also es wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn ihr uns ein wenig unter die Arme greifen könntet und uns mit euren Ideen anregenden Diskussions stoff gebt..


Ich bedanke mich daher schonmal im vorraus.

viele Grüße


----------



## Noctarius (4. Aug 2010)

Ich würde ESB mit OSGi verwenden (und Spring) - z.B. Apache ServiceMix 4

Datenkommunikation per Camel -> ActiveMQ


----------



## jj060286 (6. Aug 2010)

ich habe jetzt vaadin als WEb Frontend ausprobiert und es für gut befunden, activeMQ läuft auch und emin Webservice auch.

Für was brauch ich den ESB? Welches OSGI Framework empfiehlt ihr? Apache Felix?
wozu brauch ich hierbei spring? Was haltet ihr von iText als PDF Framework


----------



## ProgX (6. Aug 2010)

Ich benutze Spring nur als Security Framework für Logins, mehr kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen!
Ist gut mit Datenbanken zu verwenden! Aber auch ohne funktioniert es einfach und ist gut dokumentiert!


----------



## Noctarius (6. Aug 2010)

- Spring Security als Auth-Framework ist toll
- SpringDM (Dynamic Modules) ist die große Blueprint Version (und auch der Vater von Blueprint im Prinzip)
- Wenn dann schon Spring im Einsatz ist, auch gleich das DI davon nutzen
- ESB wird zur Kommunikation (und Einbindung) von Komponenten eines Systems genutzt - kann mit Wrapperservices auch Fremdsysteme einbinden
- Als OSGi würde ich Equinox oder Karaf (Felix) nutzen, wobei Equinox etwas mehr Funktionen bietet - wie gesagt nimm nen ServiceMix 
- iText nutzen wir Version 2.1.7 und sind super zufrieden - der Umschwung in der Lizenz in Version 5.x ist komisch
- Vaadin hatte ich dir ja schon gesagt und magst es ja auch 
- ActiveMQ würde ich auch weiterhin nutzen, aber wie gesagt mit Apache Camel als Message Routing (Lässt sich btw super mit Spring Remoting nutzen )


----------



## ProgX (6. Aug 2010)

Sorry das ich dir jetzt in den Thread hineinschreibe, aber was macht das DI von Spring? Oder besser gesagt, was ist das überhaupt? Sorry nochmal!


----------



## Noctarius (6. Aug 2010)

Dependency Injection (Inversion of Control) - Dependency injection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JanHH (8. Aug 2010)

ich würde natürlich seam verwenden (da ist itext auch schick integriert).


----------



## X5-599 (9. Aug 2010)

Und wieder dieses Spring Zeugs ... Ich kanns net verstehen ... "Gut dokumentiert" ... mein Aaaaaaaaach ich sag's nicht.
Ich hab' mir mal die Wikipedia und diverse andere Links angesehen. Und ja... tatsächlich stehen da auch Nachteile. So ziemlich genau das was ich immer sage. Und das was hier wohl niemand wahr haben will. Allerdings auf den meisten Seiten steht's nur gaanz klein. Das muss in grossen fetten Buchstaben stehen. Vielleicht würden dann einige nicht an der irrigen Annahmen festhalten, dass sowas tatsächlich von Vorteil ist. Denn Fakt ist, für ein kleines Projekt ist das Overkill. Für ein großes Projekt ist es auch nicht zu gebrauchen, denn es macht den ganzen Ablauf des Systems undurchsichtig und mehr nachvollziehbar.

Toll es hat Vorteile in einem Bruchteil aller möglichen Projektszenarien: "... was ist wenn Änderungen anstehen ...?" - Aber was ist wenn es zu Fehlern kommt? Den Ablauf versuchen mit dem Debugger nachzuvollziehen? Unmöglich.


----------



## Noctarius (9. Aug 2010)

Für kleine Projekte ist auch OSGi Overkill. Abgesehen davon finde ich hat in diesem Fall deine Aussage hier absolut keinen Platz. Du hast in deinem eigenen Thread genug geweint. Wenn du einen Posten annimmst wo du mit Spring arbeiten musst und es nicht kannst, magst, willst ist das dein Pech. Am Besten gleich Morgen die Kündigung mitnehmen, mit dieser Einstellung wirst du in der Firma und bei deinem Chef nämlich keinen grünen Zweig gewinnen.


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2010)

X5-599 hat gesagt.:


> Und wieder dieses Spring Zeugs ... Ich kanns net verstehen ... "Gut dokumentiert" ... mein Aaaaaaaaach ich sag's nicht.
> Ich hab' mir mal die Wikipedia und diverse andere Links angesehen. Und ja... tatsächlich stehen da auch Nachteile. So ziemlich genau das was ich immer sage. Und das was hier wohl niemand wahr haben will. Allerdings auf den meisten Seiten steht's nur gaanz klein. Das muss in grossen fetten Buchstaben stehen. Vielleicht würden dann einige nicht an der irrigen Annahmen festhalten, dass sowas tatsächlich von Vorteil ist. Denn Fakt ist, für ein kleines Projekt ist das Overkill. Für ein großes Projekt ist es auch nicht zu gebrauchen, denn es macht den ganzen Ablauf des Systems undurchsichtig und mehr nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Toll es hat Vorteile in einem Bruchteil aller möglichen Projektszenarien: "... was ist wenn Änderungen anstehen ...?" - Aber was ist wenn es zu Fehlern kommt? Den Ablauf versuchen mit dem Debugger nachzuvollziehen? Unmöglich.


Offensichtlich spricht da jemand der wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat.
Wobei, die Materie ist in diesem Falle "Jamern und sein eigenes Versagen anderen anlasten"...
Wenn du ganz leise bist hörst du die kleinste Violine der Welt für dich spielen...


----------



## fkh (10. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie meine Vorschreiber schon erwähnt haben, ist Spring und OSGi imo eine super Kombination. Bei der Wahl der OSGi-Frameworks tendiere ich persönlich aufgrund der sehr guten Integration in Eclipse zu Equinox. Weitere Vorteile sind imo Virgo sowie der tooling support von Spring mit Spring STS (wer maven mag oder mit Idea/Netbeans entwickelt sieht darin vermutlich weniger einen Vorteil ). Last but not least ist Equinox meines Wissens nach der erste OSGi-Container, mit dem man auch LTW mit AspectJ vornehmen kann (oder kanns mittlerweile auch n anderer?). Auch Vaadin passt sehr gut zu OSGi, gibt dafür ein Add-on, dass die Nutzung in OSGi ermöglicht (ich persönlich betreibe es derzeit mit dem in Equinox mitgelieferten Jetty).

@Noctarius
Du bist ja immer sehr euphorisch bezüglich ServiceMix. Ich hatte das vor ca 1-2 Jahren mal in zwei Semesterprojekten genutzt (einmal v3, einmal v4, beide male der berühmte loan broker, allerdings in Eigenregie und kein vorgefertigtes Bsp) und fand in beiden Fällen die Dokumentation etwas dürftig. Hast du noch anderweitig Quellen oder hab ich mich damals einfach nur blöd angestellt? Die Sachen liefen zwar, aber ich wurde mit ServiceMix nicht wirklich warm. Hätte derzeit auf der Arbeit aber ein guten Anwendungsfall, ums mir nochmal genauer anzuschauen. Ansonsten habe ich mal einen ersten Blick auf Spring Integration gewagt und fand das auch sehr nett, speziell weils auch mit OSGi und ActiveMQ sehr gut harmoniert und durch Spring STS wiederum ein guter tool support gegeben ist. Aber wie gesagt ist nur ein erster Eindruck, mehr nicht  

Gruß
fkh


----------



## X5-599 (10. Aug 2010)

@Noctarius und @maki,

sacht ma gehts euch noch gut? schreibt man seine meinung und gleich son zusammenhangloses gezeter? hab' ich was verpasst? also wenn wir das thema schonmal diskutiert hätten... auch andere meinungen zählen, und da meine ja auch auf anderen (wenigen) objektiven seiten erwähnt wird stellt, mich hier nur nicht als wunderlich hin. echt ey. hatte bis jetzt nen guten eindruck von diesem forum hier. ...bis jetzt!


----------



## Noctarius (10. Aug 2010)

fkh hat gesagt.:


> @Noctarius
> Du bist ja immer sehr euphorisch bezüglich ServiceMix. Ich hatte das vor ca 1-2 Jahren mal in zwei Semesterprojekten genutzt (einmal v3, einmal v4, beide male der berühmte loan broker, allerdings in Eigenregie und kein vorgefertigtes Bsp) und fand in beiden Fällen die Dokumentation etwas dürftig. Hast du noch anderweitig Quellen oder hab ich mich damals einfach nur blöd angestellt? Die Sachen liefen zwar, aber ich wurde mit ServiceMix nicht wirklich warm. Hätte derzeit auf der Arbeit aber ein guten Anwendungsfall, ums mir nochmal genauer anzuschauen. Ansonsten habe ich mal einen ersten Blick auf Spring Integration gewagt und fand das auch sehr nett, speziell weils auch mit OSGi und ActiveMQ sehr gut harmoniert und durch Spring STS wiederum ein guter tool support gegeben ist. Aber wie gesagt ist nur ein erster Eindruck, mehr nicht
> 
> Gruß
> fkh



ServiceMix ist meiner Meinung nach auch erst seit Version 4 wirklich nutzbar. War vorher immer etwas lala. Schöne Alternative ist auch FUSE aber der ist auch etwas komplizierter ;-)



X5-599 hat gesagt.:


> @Noctarius und @maki,
> 
> sacht ma gehts euch noch gut? schreibt man seine meinung und gleich son zusammenhangloses gezeter? hab' ich was verpasst? also wenn wir das thema schonmal diskutiert hätten... auch andere meinungen zählen, und da meine ja auch auf anderen (wenigen) objektiven seiten erwähnt wird stellt, mich hier nur nicht als wunderlich hin. echt ey. hatte bis jetzt nen guten eindruck von diesem forum hier. ...bis jetzt!


*Schulter zuck* Beschwer dich doch bei Vladimir über meine Art... Kinnaz *Augen rollt*
Aber mach dir nichts draus, nicht alle sind wie ich


----------

